# Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник



## Ester (12 Фев 2009)

Доброго времени суток. 
Лет пять или чуть поболее мучают боли по всему позвоночнику, 
а временами (раза два в год примерно) - обострения.
Постоянно посещала мануального терапевта с переменным успехом.

Ходила в бассейн, но не упорно. Упорно стала с апреля 08 года заниматься йогой -
 небольшое облегчение есть. 

Осенью узнала про центр мануальной терапии Сителя и решила там  обследоваться, 
т.к. снимков позвоночника у меня не было до сих пор.
Заодно и полечиться - для москвичей бесплатно. 

Честно говоря, устаёшь годами на морально-волевых. 
Но  ведь двигаюсь, значит не всё так плохо. 
Не хотелось бы ухудшений. furious Пусть хотя бы так остаётся.

Далее пишу заключения обследования с просьбой их прокомментировать на предмет - 
что мне ожидать в дальнейшей своей жизни от позвоночника? 
Я 1965 г. рождения. Рост 174 см., вес - 50-52 кг. 
Уже несколько лет не могу играть в бильярд - как поиграю - обострение, 
а вот на днях пришлось отложить и свои любимые занятия танцами
 (надеюсь что их всё-таки возобновлю, ибо сдаваться я не намеряна). 
Одна йога мне осталась на данный момент.
 Врач в мануальном центре сказал, чтобы я неделю походила к нему начиная с 16 февраля на мануальную терапию. Конечно, я его спрошу - может ещё чего надо. 
Но и тут вот решила написать.

Итак.

*Цифровая рентгенография шейного отдела позвоночника с функциональными пробами:*

Нарушение статики. Левосторонняя латерофлексия в суставах головы. 
Кифотическая деформация шейного лордоза на уровне С4/С5. 
Зуб С2 расположен обычно по отношению к линии Чемберлена. 
Седловидная гиперплазия атланта.
Шейное ребро 1-ой степени слева. Снижение высоты межпозвонковых дисков С5-С7.
 При функциональных пробах ("Сгибание" и "Разгибание"):
- Дискоз (хондроз) в сегментах межпозвонковых дисков С3/С4/С5.
- Остеохондроз в сегментах межпозвонковых дисков С5/С6/С7.
- Унковертебральный неоартроз в сегменте С5-С6 с обеих сторон.
- Унковертебральный артроз в сегментах С6-С7 с обеих сторон.
- Спондилоартроз в сегментах С5-С7 с обеих сторон.
- Компенсаторная гипермобильность в сегменте С3/С4 в виде антелистеза и ретролистеза С3.
- Гиподинамия в сегменте С4-С5.
- Стойкий функциональный блок в сегментах С5-С7.
- Задняя грыжа дисков С5-С7.

*Цифровая рентгенография грудного отдела позвоночника.*

Нарушение статики. Грудной кифоз сглажен. 
Правостороннее сколиозирование грудного отдела позвоночника с вершиной на Th8.
Высота тел закономерно нарастает в каудальном направлении. 
Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков неровные.

*Цифровая томография грудного отдела позвоночника.*

Корни дужек ровные, чёткие. Губчатое вещество тел позвонков не изменено. 
Дистрофические изменения грудного отдела позвоночника:
- Остеохондроз в сегментах межпозвонковых дисков  Th6-Th12.
- Артроз в реберно-поперечных суставах Th9 с обеих сторон.
- Центральные грыжи Шморля на краниальной и каудальной замыкательной пластинках Th12.

*Цифровая рентгенография пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.*

Нарушение статики. 
Идиопатический левосторонний поясничный тип сколиоза (по Понсети-Фридманну). 
1-я степень (по В.Д. Чаклину) с вершиной на L2. 
Поясничный лордоз выпрямлен. Ротация позвонков влево. 
Грудо-поясничный переход расположен дорсально относительно пояснично-крестцового.
Spina bifida posterior S1.
Высокий таз ("ассимилированный таз" по Gutmann).

*Цифровая томография пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.*
Дистрофические изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника:   - Остеохондроз  в сегментах межпозвонковых дисков Th12-L4. 
- Дискоз (хондроз) в сегментах межпозвонковых дисков L4/L5/S1.
- Центральные грыжи Шморля на краниальных замыкательных пластинках Th12-L2.
- Центральные грыжи Шморля на смежных замыкательных пластинках L2-L3.
- Плоские грыжи Шморля на смежных замыкательных пластинках L3-L4.
- Задняя протрузия диска L4/L5.

Ещё мне сделали УЗИ сосудов (ультразвуковая допплерография брахиоцефальных артерий и вен), но данные я не успела переписать. 16-го февраля скопирую (если надо).

Спасибо за внимание!


----------



## Ester (17 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*

Просто ждем результатов посещения МТ, а так как у всех.
Есть пациенты у которых и хуже, а самочувствие лучше.
Обращает на себя артроз реберно-поперечных суставах Th9 с обеих сторон, нади что бы МТ и и уделил внимание.


----------



## Ester (19 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*

Спасибо за отклик!
Побывала уже один раз у мануального терапевта из клиники. 
Первое впечатление - за деньги делают гораздо дольше по времени :p

Продолжение следует. 

Спасибо за то что сакцентировали внимание на реберно-поперечном артрозе, однако - как я скажу врачу - обычный пациент - дескать, обратите-ка внимание? 

:prankster2:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*

А болит-то, что и как?


----------



## Ester (23 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*

Спина, вестимо, включая шею - сверху донизу.
Шея болит (раньше больше всех), в левую руку, правда,
 перестало уже отдавать, только в воротниковой зоне боль. 
Раньше левая рука немела ещё. Голова сейчас не болит, а то бывало.
 Между лопатками есть особенно сильная болевая точка. 
Последний год первое место по болям с шеи перешло на поясницу 
и стало в ноги отдавать, в левую - посильнее гораздо. furious

Просыпаюсь обычно в разбитом состоянии и сразу, не отходя от кассы,
 начинаю делать упражнения - притягивать ноги к животу, например.
 Далее - контрастный душ - помогает.
Пару дней назад прочитала про способ самомассажа - 
кататься на теннисных мячиках, которые располагаешь 
по обе стороны от позвоночника. Очень хороший эффект, 
боль даже отступает вроде бы вся на некоторое время.

Прогибы назад - очень слабое место у меня. 
Вперёд  гораздо бодрее дело идёт! Ладошками могу достать до пола.

Занятия йогой несомненно помогают, но видимо надо усилить 
их ещё специальными упражнениями местного  значения.
Я уже повыписывала такие.

Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли вообще варианты, 
чтобы боль прошла вследствии разностороннего лечения 
и интенсивных занятий йогой?

Как-то за пять лет посещений мануальных терапевтов дело особо не сдвинулось.
Надо сказать, что я ходила к ним только в периоды обострения - 
когда уже совсем невозможно становилось.
Это примерно два раза в году. Но последние два года - 
поинтенсивней гораздо. Другого лечения не было.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*



> Скажите пожалуйста, есть ли вообще варианты,
> чтобы боль прошла вследствии разностороннего лечения
> и интенсивных занятий йогой?


Чтобы боль прошла, нало и ЛФК, и МТ, и лекарство, и физиотерапию.
Я не знаю, такого метода, котрый решит ваши проблемы быстро.


----------



## Ester (23 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, мой позвоночник.*

Я и понимаю, что быстро ничего не бывает. :p


----------



## Ester (29 Июл 2009)

*Просьба посмотреть снимки! Боль не проходит годами.*

Здравствуйте. Вот уже лет 6 примерно у меня болит весь позвоночник.

Шея болит (раньше больше всех), в левую руку, правда,
перестало уже отдавать, только в воротниковой зоне боль. 
Раньше левая рука немела ещё. Голова сейчас не болит, а то бывало.
Между лопатками есть особенно сильная болевая точка. 
Последний год первое место по болям с шеи перешло на поясницу 
и стало в ноги отдавать, в левую - посильнее гораздо. 
Просыпаюсь обычно в разбитом состоянии.


В мае началось очередное обострение. В районе крестца. Посетила мануального терапевта - 4 сеанса. Боль в районе крестца не проходит. Хотя и сколиоз он немного выправил. Да и вообще совсем плохо. 

В клинике Сителя удалось забрать бесплатные снимки. Выдали мне их на листе А4 каждый отдел. На носитель отказались давать. Поэтому заранее прошу прощения за качество.

Снимки свежие, от 27 июля сего года. Так же прилагаю майский снимок рентгеновский из поликлиники поясничного отдела.

Как лечиться? Никто ничего не говорит вразумительного. А мне уже тяжело делать привычные упражнения, чистить зубы, долго сидеть или стоять. Боль в крестце стала очень доминирующей и жгучей., так что остальные отделы с их болями отошли на второй план.

 Может быть, надо какие-то обследования на предмет, что может это не от позвоночника проблема (на всякий случай)?

Майский снимок до сеансов МТ - синий.

Серые - снимки всех трех отделов позвоночника от 27.07.09.

Я 1965 года, рост 174, вес 52. Занимаюсь йогой год каждый день. До этого занималась танцами, но стало тяжело постоянно стоять вертикально. После занятия каждого было ухудшение. И я переключилась на йогу.

Вобщем, устала я жить с постоянной болью а временами - очень сильной болью. 

Подскажите, пожалуйста - что надо делать, какие обследования и к кому обращаться. Все годы ходила к мануальным терапевтам - только немного скрашивали жизнь они от обострения к обострению. Есть ли конец всему этому (кроме смерти) или нет.


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2009)

Я не могу понять одной простой вещи - почему нет никакой конкретики по проблемам и почему Вы за столько лет ничего конкретно-планового не сделали.
Или попробуйте посмотреть рекомендации по изложению https://www.medhouse.ru/forum12/thread1583.html#post22739

Если снова получится на ином языке, значит, продолжаем йогу. Черег год полегчает.

Я просто поражаюсь....за 6 лет НИЧЕГО не предпринять....За полгода не сделать даже МРТ....

Смысл этой темы в чем?


----------



## Ester (29 Июл 2009)

В доме профессора не выражаться! (c) :p

Столько неизвестных слов, я теряюсь 

Спасибо за ссылку.

Про конкретно-плановое - мне ничего неизвестно
также и про конкретику по проблемам. 
Сиё для меня китайская грамота. 
И врачи, к которым я обращалась, не секрет - 
у нас ничего не говорят даже если их и спросишь. 
До всего приходится додумываться самостоятельно. 
Чем сейчас и занимаюсь, а так же надеюсь на помощь форума.


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2009)

Ваша беда в том, что ответы на конкретные вопросы для Вас - китайская грамота. 

А рекомендовать что-то, не видя Вас и не читая подробного изложения - извините, мы - не Боги.

Попробуйте самостоятельно перечитать всё, Вами описанное, и, воспользовавшись рекомендациями, изложить еще раз.


----------



## Ester (30 Июл 2009)

Я жду, чтобы врач посмотрел снимки.
С ответами разберусь, зуб даю. Честное пионерское! )))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Авг 2009)

*Просьба посмотреть снимки! Боль не проходит годами.*



> Шея болит (раньше больше всех), в левую руку, правда,
> перестало уже отдавать, только в воротниковой зоне боль.
> Раньше левая рука немела ещё.


Учитывая снимки и жалобы, наверняка будет грыжа диска.



> Между лопатками есть особенно сильная болевая точка.


Артроз реберно-позвонковых суставов.



> Последний год первое место по болям с шеи перешло на поясницу
> и стало в ноги отдавать, в левую - посильнее гораздо.
> Просыпаюсь обычно в разбитом состоянии.


Обычное течение болезни



> В мае началось очередное обострение. В районе крестца.


Не умеете пользоваться своей спиной.



> Посетила мануального терапевта - 4 сеанса. Боль в районе крестца не проходит. Хотя и сколиоз он немного выправил.


А вот надо было ли, выпрямлять?



> Как лечиться? Никто ничего не говорит вразумительного. А мне уже тяжело делать привычные упражнения, чистить зубы, долго сидеть или стоять. Боль в крестце стала очень доминирующей и жгучей., так что остальные отделы с их болями отошли на второй план.


Есть тема про напрвления и методы лечения.



> Может быть, надо какие-то обследования на предмет, что может это не от позвоночника проблема (на всякий случай)?


Анализ крови и мочи.



> Я 1965 года, рост 174, вес 52. Занимаюсь йогой год каждый день. До этого занималась танцами, но стало тяжело постоянно стоять вертикально. После занятия каждого было ухудшение. И я переключилась на йогу.


Йога для Вас под вопросом.



> Подскажите, пожалуйста - что надо делать, какие обследования и к кому обращаться. Все годы ходила к мануальным терапевтам - только немного скрашивали жизнь они от обострения к обострению. Есть ли конец всему этому (кроме смерти) или нет.


Жизнь и хорошая жизнь. Все пройдет.


----------



## Ester (6 Авг 2009)

Спасибо, доктор, повеселили отписками.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2009)

???????????
Задавайте конкретне вопросы.

Только не вот так:


> Подскажите, пожалуйста - что надо делать, какие обследования и к кому обращаться.


Потому как ответить могу только так:
Надо лечиться. Обследования достаточно (анализ крови общий, когда сдавали?). Обращаться надо к специалисту. Если один не помогает, надо менять на другого.


----------



## Ester (8 Авг 2009)

Я обращалась по рекомендациям к нескольким мануальным терапевтам.
 Никто ни разу не попросил меня сделать снимки, 
а про анализы - это я только здесь на форуме прочитала.
Понятно, что у нас в стране надо самому изучать своё заболевание, чтобы помочь себе.
У меня нет медицинского образования и соответствующих знаний. 
Я задаю вопросы как простой пользователь, пришедший на соответствующий форум, 
где не предполагается разговор профессионалов. 
Ну а снимки-то я выложила тем не менее.  На них что-то же видно 
А что? Грыжи, -озы всякие, искривления. Думаю, что у подавляющего большинсва 
здешних посетителей в той или иной степени они присутствуют. 
Для чего люди выставляют здесь снимки? Чтобы услышать - у вас тут грыжа - лечитесь? 
Так можно всем отвечать с вариациями. 
Люди же выставляют СВОИ снимки для КОНКРЕТИКИ, разве не так?

Спасибо за внимание.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2009)

Повторно описывать снимки нет необходимости, ваше описание более чем подробное. При этом есть высокий уровень индивидуальности, одни при таких снимках прыгают, другие лежат. Поэтому вопрос о конкретных советах не проходит.
Вы на ногах, но с болью. Надо лечиться.


> Как лечиться?


Вот вам моё мнение о лечении:
https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1372.html


----------



## nuwa (8 Авг 2009)

Эстер, обижаться в Вашем случае, ну просто не продуктивно и не на что. 
Я попытаюсь Вам ещё раз объяснить то, о чём уже говорилось в этой теме.


Ester написал(а):


> Я задаю вопросы как простой пользователь, пришедший на соответствующий форум,
> где не предполагается разговор профессионалов.


Доктор Ступин дал Вам все рекомендации, только Вы их почему-то не слышите:


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чтобы боль прошла, нало и ЛФК, и МТ, и лекарство, и физиотерапию.
> Я не знаю, такого метода, котрый решит ваши проблемы быстро.


 Ell писала о недостатке конкретики и ничегонеделании вполне по определённой причине. А именно:
- Вы пишите о болях, которые Вас мучают уже 6 лет, за это время из всего, что было Вами сделано (исхожу из текста Вами написанного) - это Вы начали заниматься йогой год назад и ходили к мануальному терапевту с февраля этого года. 
Ни посещение невролога для назначения лечения, ни ЛФК, ни физиотерапии - НИ-ЧЕ-ГО.
Представленные снимки, как я понимаю, сделаны совсем недавно, начиная с мая месяца.

Естественно, что за 6 лет ничего не смогло измениться к лучшему, к тому же, что касается йоги, доктор Ступин Вам уже всё сказал.



Ester написал(а):


> Для чего люди выставляют здесь снимки? Чтобы услышать - у вас тут грыжа - лечитесь?
> Так можно всем отвечать с вариациями.
> Люди же выставляют СВОИ снимки для КОНКРЕТИКИ, разве не так?


Люди выставляют здесь снимки, как правило (если мы говорим о протрузиях, грыжах, секвестрах) МРТ, чтобы консультирующий специалист по локализации, размеру и стадии межпозвонковой грыжи мог сказать насколько необходима операция или можно составить график образа жизни таким образом, чтобы максимально комфортно чувствовать себя при наличие уже существующего заболевани. 
И как любое другое хроническое заболевание с периодическими обострениями и периодами ремиссии, все заболевания позвоночника требуют смены образа жизни, диеты (в Вашем случае всё более, чем в норме), контроля невролога, лечения на период обострения, постоянного ЛФК и периодического посещения мануального терапевта.

Поймите, в Вашем случае разговор беспредметный - нет МРТ, нет рекомендаций невролога и назначенного лечения, которое Вы прошли, чтобы можно было обсудить и понять, что собственно не так и почему не наступает улучшения...
Что касается фразы доктора "не умеете пользоваться своей спиной", то это и есть нарушение режима при данном заболевании. Йога, танцы, отсутствие лечения, отсутсвие ЛФК, понимания что можно и что нельзя, как себя вести, как управлять движениями при Ваших заболеваниях....

Вот тема, о которой говорил доктор https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread1372.html
Почитайте и эту тему - тоже много полезного https://www.medhouse.ru/forum35/thread2854.html


----------



## abelar (9 Авг 2009)

...А я бы еще про герпес спросил....:blush200: И еще посмотрел бы р\г снимок копчика...aiwan


----------



## Ester (11 Авг 2009)

Какой герпес? :p  Начёт копчика - не в курсе - 
может захватился он на синем снимке?

А за ссылки спасибо. Буду изучать. 
Так называемое мое бездействие за эти годы 
(оправдываюсь, хотя и запрещено это по идее) обусловлено тем - 
я уже писала выше - что врачи (которые в реале) - ничего не говорят. 
Прихожу я в поликлинику - а там - ноль. Никаких тебе анализов,
 немеков на снимки и всей той инфы, которую вы тут мне любезно предоставили. 
Только и сказали - дескать, остеохондроз, идите с миром :p 
Мне вообще странно, что на меня тут контейнерные перевозки (c) (бочку) :p
 катят - в нашей стране - партизанщина врачей - явление обыденное. 
Прошу прощения у присутствующих тут по велению долга.

Вот и поскольку сказали - остео - я и ходила к мануалу. 
Только не с этого года начиная, а всё эти годы. 

Ага. Значит мне с моими всякими грыжами и далее - прочими -озами 
(как понаписывали в мануальном центре) 
жить очень даже вполне по сравнению с народом? 
Т.е. все эти  прямо так скажем - сильные боли - норма жизни? 
Ну ладно, буду радоваться :p

МРТ по финансам не осилю. Но буду надеяться осилить! 

Пошла внимательно читать ссылки и настраиваться на дикие очереди  поликлинике.

Или копить деньги, чтоб побыстрее. Всем мира, добра и здоровья 

Добавлено через 4 часа 38 минут
Кстати, про наезд, что я не занималась ЛФК и физиотерапией - это зря. Всё было.


----------



## nuwa (11 Авг 2009)

Ester написал(а):


> Прошу прощения у присутствующих тут по велению долга.


Не стоит, к тому же я тут одна такая, все остальные - исключительно по доброй воле. И это правда!


> МРТ по финансам не осилю. Но буду надеяться осилить!


Ну у Вас, по большому счёту, всё подробно расписано, и врачу-неврологу для начала лечения описания исследования, и личного осмотра Вас будет вполне достаточно, а МРТ бесплатно, по направлению от врача делают по записи в диагностических центрах, к которым прикреплены поликлиники. Можно договорится лично там же за вполне приемлемую сумму. Поверьте, воплне приемлемую...

Я знаю в ЮЗАО и ЮАО делают МРТ по направлению в ДЦ №1 на м. Беляево. 



> Кстати, про наезд, что я не занималась ЛФК и физиотерапией - это зря. Всё было


Ну видите, а Вы эти моменты в описании лечения опустили. Весь упор был на МТ, йогу и танцы. Вот Ваш текст:


> Как-то за пять лет посещений мануальных терапевтов дело особо не сдвинулось.
> Надо сказать, что я ходила к ним только в периоды обострения -
> когда уже совсем невозможно становилось.
> Это примерно два раза в году. Но последние два года -
> поинтенсивней гораздо. *Другого лечения не было*.


Ну и реакция на это - что могло измениться без лечения?
Опять-таки, Вы же наконец сделали снимки в мае с достаточно подробным описанием. Ну и теперь с этими данными и подробным описанием снимков, которые у Вас уже есть на руках, сдав анализы, пойти на приём невропатолога, чтобы получить назначения по комплексному лечению. 
Только мой совет, при беседе с врачом меньше эмоций и больше конкретики при описании своего состояния, чтобы не упустить ничего важного, как это было в рассказе о пройденном лечение на форуме.

А врачам форума назначить Вам лечение, тем более медикаментозное,  без очного осмотра, результатов анализов не думаю, что было бы корректно по отношению к Вашему же здоровью. А в каком направление Вам двигаться дальше на пути к лечению Вам подсказали...


----------



## Ester (13 Авг 2009)

Спасибо большое за информацию про ДЦ!

Скажите пожалуйста, почему врач-рентгенолог в описании снимков не указал размер грыжи (сколько мм.)?


----------



## nuwa (13 Авг 2009)

Ester написал(а):


> Спасибо большое за информацию про ДЦ!
> 
> Скажите пожалуйста, почему врач-рентгенолог в описании снимков не указал размер грыжи (сколько мм.)?



Вот опять возвращаемся к МРТ. Именно она и даст более полную картину Ваших проблем с позвоночником, точно указывая и локализацию, и размер, и стадию межпозвонковой грыжи.

А так же даёт представление о том, насколько необходима или нет операция. И в случае её неизбежности - чёткую ситуационную картину для облегчения работы хирургам.


----------



## Ester (31 Дек 2009)

Доброго времени суток!
Я сделала МРТ и хотела бы проконсультироваться здесь.
Снимков очень много. Какие основные лучше выложить?

Всех с Новым Годом! Мира, добра и здоровья!


----------



## abelar (31 Дек 2009)

Ester написал(а):


> Какой герпес? :p  Начёт копчика - не в курсе -
> может захватился он на синем снимке?


...Выходит, что Вы во многом "не в курсе"....
...Ну, значит, не очень болит....aiwan





Ester написал(а):


> Начёт копчика - не в курсе -
> может захватился он на синем снимке?


...Не "захватился". Снимок копчика - отдельная "услуга"


Ester написал(а):


> Всё было.


...Все будет.
Все будет хорошо!
С Новым годом


----------



## Ester (1 Янв 2010)

Болит как раз очень сильно. 
А то что во многом не в курсе - так у меня профессия не врач.
Если ко мне приходит человек на консультацию как и что
  ему сделать по моей профессии - я не говорю ему - нууу, батенька,
что это вы не в курсе производства, а спрашиваю, чего он хочет и предлагаю пути решения и воплощения.
Спасибо за поздравления; и Вам всего!


----------

